# Opinion on Whitecap Resources WCP?



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

Thought i'd post separately from the main WCP thread.
I bought 1000 shares back in '14 - just before the drop (around $16/share). Considering buying another 1000 at today's levels to lower my avg. cost-per-share. I don't usually try to 'catch falling knives' & just wondering what others think of this move at this time for this stock? (I guess I've got to think that oil prices have maybe touched a bottom & may continue to bubble up ...) Thoughts? Comments?
(Current price today,Feb 29/16= $7.64)


----------



## daddybigbucks (Jan 30, 2011)

i remember before the oil bust, Whitecap was an analyst darling.
I looked at its financials but they are pretty sparse on Tsxmoney site. That is usually a red flag for me.
Plus it looks like they have no cash on hand. Another red flag.
i ended my look there.

One thing i find interesting, is that Investing Income. Most oil companies have huge losses in this area. I assume because they know oil so they invest in other Oil companies.
Wouldnt it be smarter, to invest in other areas instead to compensate for a oil bust? Hindsight is 20/20 i guess.


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

My kid bought a bunch of Whitecap the other day after listening to random analysts throwing darts. I sat him down & walked him through their financials...he sold the same day & bought more RY.


----------



## Freedom45 (Jan 29, 2011)

I hold a small position (<300sh) averaged @$10.58. I'm obviously down, but continue to hold. I think when (if) oil turns around, if Whitecap is still standing, they'll do well. If oil stays down for an extended period, there won't be very many survivors in the sector, WCP included.


----------



## Video_Frank (Aug 2, 2013)

jargey3000 said:


> I bought 1000 shares back in '14 - just before the drop (around $16/share). Considering buying another 1000 at today's levels...


What was your reason for buying it? What was your reason for still holding it? How does it fit into your investment strategy? Upon what information are you basing your possible decision to buy more?


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

WCP is one of the best; I would say that the dividend and production is relatively sustainable for at least a year at $35 WTI before they start getting in more trouble. They are assuming prices to rise above $40 by the end of the year but have some room in their budget. I think it looks good under $8. If oil falls back to $30 for any length of time, though, I would expect the dividend to be cut at least in half again if not eliminated by the end of the year.


----------

